# Apache 2.2 graceful restart errata [SOLVED]

## mastermind456

Since upgrading to Apache v2.2, running a graceful restart returns an error:

```
phoenix ~ # apache2ctl graceful

 * Gracefully restarting apache2 ...                                                                                                        [ !! ]
```

From /var/log/apache2/error_log:

```
[Wed Sep 26 03:30:47 2007] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:48 2007] [error] [client ::1] client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:48 2007] [error] [client ::1] client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:48 2007] [error] [client ::1] client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:48 2007] [error] [client ::1] client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:48 2007] [error] [client ::1] client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:48 2007] [error] [client ::1] client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:48 2007] [error] [client ::1] client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:48 2007] [error] [client ::1] client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:48 2007] [error] [client ::1] client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:48 2007] [error] [client ::1] client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:49 2007] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:49 2007] [notice] Digest: done

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:51 2007] [notice] Apache/2.2.6 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.6 OpenSSL/0.9.8d PHP/5.2.4-pl2-gentoo configured -- resuming normal operations

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:51 2007] [error] [client ::1] client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs

[Wed Sep 26 03:30:51 2007] [error] [client ::1] client denied by server configuration: /usr/htdocs
```

I can not find any reference to /usr/htdocs in the Apache config files.  This is definitely non-critical as Apache appears to successfully restart, however I would like to get this resolved as it causes problems with my logrotation scripts.

Apache is emerged as:

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6  USE="ldap ssl -debug -doc -mpm-event -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec (-selinux) -static-modules -threads" 0 kB 
```

Running as:

```
/usr/sbin/apache2 -D DAV -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5 -D SSL -D SUEXEC -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start
```

Please advise.

----------

## hexstar

There is a solution here: http://www.raditha.com/blog/archives/000896.html  :Smile: 

----------

## mastermind456

 *hexstar wrote:*   

> There is a solution here: http://www.raditha.com/blog/archives/000896.html 

 

I wish it was that easy.  I am having no problem accessing any of my virtual servers.  And I can't find any reference to /usr/htdocs in my Apache configs that would provoke such an error message.

----------

## olli.bo

Hi,

the correct command to do this with Version 2.2 seems to be 

```
apache2ctl reload
```

or

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 reload
```

I hope it helps

olli

----------

## mastermind456

Thanks, olli.bo.

That seems to perform the same function and suppresses the error, however I am a little annoyed that I could find no documentation regarding this change.

----------

